# SUSE Linux 10.3 - Problem mit Grafikkarte oder Monitor



## resi0815 (13. März 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe, jemand von euch kann mir helfen.

Ich habe vor Kurzem Linux 10.3 neu installiert. Ich habe eine Geforce 6200 und einen AcER AL 2021 Monitor und einen AMD64.
Beim Installieren von Suse 10.3 wurde der Monitor und die Grafikkarte erkannt, aber die Aufloesung und Farbtiefe fuer den Monitor haben nicht gestimmt. Ich habe das waehrend der Installation manuell umgestellt.
Nach dem ersten Start haben diese Einstellungen nicht funktioniert, nachdem ich auf nvidia den passenden Treiber (1-Click-install: http://opensuse-community.org/nvidia.ymp) herunter geladen habe, passt es - die Aufloesung ist 1600x1200.

Was leider nicht passt, ist, dass SAX2 diese Einstellungen nicht erkannt hat, d.h. dort gibt es nur Aufloesungen bis 1024x768 zur Auswahl (Obwohl momentan 1600x1200 laeuft). Wenn ich jetzt irgendetwas mit SAX2 aendern will, werde ich beim Speichern immer gefragt, ob ich die neue, schlechtere Aufloesung uebernehmen will, da SAX2 meine aktuelle Aufloesung offensichtlich nicht kennt.

Was ist da das Problem?

danke
resi0815


----------



## zerix (13. März 2008)

Ich weiß leider nicht woher SAX2 die Einstellungen nimmt. Poste mal bitte den Inhalt der /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Danke.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## resi0815 (13. März 2008)

Danke fuer die flotte Antwort!


> # /.../
> # SaX generated X11 config file
> # Created on: 2008-03-10T20:04:09+0100.
> #
> ...


----------

